

Sex myths without substance: Mislabelling Japan - pjan
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/sex-myths-without-substance-mislabelling-japan-8911325.html
&quot;These stories gain traction because they support a simplistic view of East Asia which is at best patronising and at worst overtly racist [...] The collective obsession with portraying Japan as a nation of tech-obsessed sexual deviants dehumanises its citizens and echoes orientalist attitudes that should be long since dead and buried.&quot;
======
mbubb
Glad to see this article.

I found that Guardian article very disturbing and anecdotal. The Vice followup
was worse (at one point characterizing Japanese culture as "South East
Asian").

~~~
pjan
I thought the Guardian article was ok-ish - it was hitting the point, yet
interspersed with anecdotes and definitely clickbait titled.

The worst was BBC's documentary (which I would expect to be of high quality
and standards) that was painting Japanese men as all being part of this in
fact very tiny niche of a niche of virtual-girlfriend-dating otaku from AKB.

As a westerner living in Asia, I must admit that some have quirky habits to my
standards (but then again, which nationality hasn't in the eyes of
foreigners), but the way they are portrayed in media is sensation seeking,
mostly plain wrong, and a caricature akin to "the infantile Africans in Tintin
in the Congo".

